# asylum seeker relative permit?



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

hi ,, i need some information ,,can an asylum seeker in south africa apply for a relative permit in south africa via vfs?


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

i think you cannot apply on asylum seeker permit


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

ok,,,then if sombody wana apply what he need to do then?


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

for now you cant change status from asylum seeker


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

its means they have to go back n apply visa from there country 1st?n if the asylum person have a kid from sa id holder then what?can she apply for her relative visa as a wife of sa id holder?or she must go back to the country to apply there?n what the kid can get or the kid have to go too with her mother in there country to apply?


----------

